# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  السيرة الذاتية للدكتور والشيخ المغربي محمد خروبات

## احتشاو ابراهيم

*السيرة الذاتية للدكتور
 محمد خروبات*
*الإسم الكامل:* 
*الأسم والنسب : محمد بن محمد بن الشافعي ، كذا في النسخ الأصلية ، وفي الإطلاق : الشافي.*
*الكنية : خروبات ، نسبة إلى شجيرات نبات الخروب التي نبتت معزولة في بلدة الكعدة بضواحي مدينة خريبكة.*
*اللقب : أبو عمار* 
*الشواهد العلمية المحصل عليها :*
*- شهادة باكلوريا مزدوجة في دورة يونيو1981.*
*- شهادة الإجازة في الآداب من كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية جامعة محمد الخامس بالرباط، تخصص :الدراسات الإسلامية،دورة يونيو1984.*
*- شهادة الدراسات الجامعية العليا من نفس الكلية في صيف عام8/9/ 1987م بموضوع: حركات التنبؤ في تاريخ الإسلام.*
*- دبلوم الدراسات العليا من كلية الآداب بالرباط بتاريخ:03 /04 /1990م في موضوع:التنبؤ والمتنبئون في الإسلام، وهو الموضوع الذي يجري إعداده بعنوان: طبقات المتنبئين.*
*- دكتوراة الدولة في السنة وعلومها من كلية الآداب جامعة القاضي عياض بمراكش في موضوع: أبو حاتم الرازي (277ه) وجهوده في خدمة السنة النبوية .بتاريخ23/06/1998م.*
*- المهام العلمية :* 
*- يشغل حاليا أستاذا للتعليم العالي في قسم الدراسات الإسلامية بعد أن التحق بهيئة التدريس بالجامعة في:16-09-1987م.*
*- درس عددا من المواد العلمية في داخل القسم وفي خارجه بالأسلاك الجامعية الثلاث: الأول والثاني والثالث.*
*- شغل أستاذا زائرا بكلية الآداب بالرباط في وحدة الإجتهاد والتطورات المعاصرة ووحدة الاجتهاد المعاصر والمشكلات الإنسانية ، كما شغل أستاذا زائرا بكلية الآداب ببني ملال في وحدتي : الفكر الإسلامي وحوار الأديان والحضارات ،ووحدة الحوار الديني والثقافي في الحضارة الإسلامية مدرسا ومشرفا على بعض أطروحات الدكتوراه وبحوث التخرج في دبلوم الدراسات العليا المعمقة.*
*- ناقش وفحص وأشرف على عدد من الرسائل الجامعية في الماستر والدكتوراة.*
*- شغل رئيسا لقسم الدراسات الإسلامية خلال دورتين(96-98) و (2002-2006).*
*- شغل منسقا لمسلك الدراسات الإسلامية منذ انطلاق الإصلاح إلى يوليوز 2007.*
*التسيير و العضوية في المجموعات والجمعيات والدوائر العلمية* 
*- عضو لجنة الإصلاح التي واكبت انطلاق مسلسل الإصلاح الجامعي منذ انطلاقته حتى تخرج أول فوج منه – كلية الآداب بمراكش- سنوات: 2001-2002-2003-2004.الوظيفة هي تتبع وتقييم تطبيق الإصلاح على صعيد الكلية .*
*- عضو في الدائرة العلمية للبحث في الدراسات الإسلامية (كلية الآداب-الرباط)*
*- عضو في مجموعة البحث المتخصصة في قضايا الجالية المغربية المقيمة بالخارج (كلية الآداب –مراكش).*
*- عضو جمعية خريجي شعب الدراسات الإسلامية بالمغرب .*
*- عضو في جمعية إحياء جامعة ابن يوسف بمراكش ، وأحد أعضاء لجنة تحرير مجلة الجمعية.* 
*- رئيس سابق لجمعية السبيل للتربية والثقافة والمؤسس لفروعها بمراكش.*
*- عضو البعثة العلمية المكلفة بالتأطير الديني للحجاج خلال موسم حج 1425ه/2005م.*
*- عضو البعثة العلمية المكلفة بتأطير أفراد الجالية المغربية خلال شهر رمضان من كل سنة والتي تتولاها مؤسسة الحسن الثاني للجالية المقيمة بالخارج.*

*2-1- الإصدارات العلمية :* 

*- الفكر الإسلامي المعاصر: دراسة في التدافع الحضاري – سلسلة المحاضرات 1 - صدر عن مطبعة الإيباج بالبيضاء-الأولى 1998م.*
*- محاضرات في علم الحديث –سلسلة المحاضرات 2- صدر عن مطبعة وليلي للطباعة والنشر بمراكش- الأولى مارس 2001م.*
*-رسالة في المصلحة المرسلة-دراسة مقارنة-سلسلة المحاضرات 3- مطبعة الإيباج بالبيضاء-الأولى2001 م.*
*-كشف الخفي في فهم سنة النبي -صدر عن مطبعة الاحمدية بالبيضاء- الأولى2001 م.*
*-بناء الأسرة بين القيم والتحديات المعاصرة - عن مطبعة الإيباج –الأولى2001 م.*
*- ردود على مقال ينفي الولاية في الزواج- المقال منشور بجريدة وطنية-مقالات علمية رقم 01-مطبعة الإيباج – البيضاء-الأولى يناير 2002م.*
*- خلاصة في نقد الفكر الطبيعي : قراءة في كتاب الطبيعة مع مقالة في بناء الإنسان عند بديع الزمان سعيد النورسي -مقالات علمية رقم 02 – صدر عن المطبعة والوراقة الوطنية بمراكش -الأولى مارس 2002م.*
*- أبو حاتم الرازي وجهوده في خدمة السنة النبوية – رسالة دكتوراة – صدر منها:* 
*الجزء الأول : التعريف بأبي حاتم الرازي : السنة – الحياة- العلم- الأخلاق- البيئة- السياسة- الثقافة- العقيدة. صدر عن المطبعة الوطنية بمراكش – مارس 2003م-404 صفحة.*
*الجزء الثاني : المشيخة والرحلات – المطبعة الوطنية بمراكش 2004م- 509 صفحة.*
*الجزء الثالث : التحصيل- الضبط- الأداء- المطبعة الوطنية 2004م- 260 صفحة.*
*الجزء الرابع: كتاب التاريخ للإمام أبي زكريا يحيى بن معين في تجريح الرواة وتعديلهم برواية أبي حاتم الرازي عن إسحق بن منصور عن يحيى بن معين: جمعا وترتيبا ومقارنة- 280 صفحة – المطبعة الوطنية – نونبر 2004م.*
*الجزء الخامس : علم المصطلح والنقد- المطبعة الوطنية- نونبر 2007م- 400 صفحة.*
*الجزء السادس : علم العلل- قيد الطبع.*
*الجزء السابع : علم الموازنة عند المحدثين : أبو حاتم الرازي أنموذجا – تنظيرا وتحليلا- المطبعة الوطنية – أكتوبر 2010م – 240صفحة.*
*- الموفى في معرفة أسماء ونعوت المصطفى : من القرآن والسنة والتوراة والإنجيل-صدر عن المطبعة الوطنية في مايو 2008م- 355 صفحة.*
*- الأنوار البهية للسيرة النبوية قبل البعثة المحمدية – قيد الطبع-*
*- المصطلحات التشريعية في مدونة الأسرة المغربية – القسم الأول : نصوص المصطلح- عمل مصفف قيد الطبع.*
*- بالإضافة إلى عدة مقالات منشورة في علوم القرآن والحديث والسيرة النبوية والفكر الإسلامي والحضارة والفلسفة الإسلامية والفقه والأصول والمقاصد والسياسة الشرعية والأحوال الشخصية مع مقالات أخرى في التربية وإصلاح التعليم.*

----------


## أبوسعد المراكشي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي 
بارك الله فيك على هذه البطاقة التعريفية لأستاذنا الدكتور محمد خروبات، وحبذا لو تكرمت أخي بذكر بعضٍ من صفاته الخَلقية و الخُلقية وجُزيت الجنة
تقبل وروري، ولك مني أطيب تحية.شكر الله لك
جزاك الله خيرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## مراد جكون

_نبدة عن كتاب الفكر الإسلامي المعاصر
دراسة في التدافع الحضاري_
من إنجاز :    مراد جكون و عبد العاطي بنتاجر و عبد اللطيف الخرشي  
جاءت مقدمة الكتاب مبينة لمراد شيخنا من إنجاز هـذا الكتاب فتحدث عن الصراع القائم بين الحضارتين العربية
و الغربية و ضرورة الحوار بينهما حتى تتبين معالم الحضارة الإسلامية ويضفر أسلوبها في المعالجة فهو تارة بأسلوب تاريخي و تارة بأسلوب تحليلي معرفي و أحيانا بأسلوب نقدي و أحينا أخرى بأسلوب وعضي و هدا التباين هو وفق تعدد طبيعة الموضوعات. وبعد أن يعرف شيخنا بالحضارتين اليونانية و الرومانية و علاقتهما بأوربا و كيف كانت شذرة كبيرة من هاتين الحضارتين تحت سيطرة العرب المسلمين؛ يطرح السؤال التالي: هل كانت هذه الشذرة غائبة عن العالم الإسلامي؟ فيأتي الجواب بالنفي القاطع. فالحضارة الإسلامية متفاعلة مع جميع الحضارات بشكل إيجابي لأنها حضارة ذات رسالة إنسانية. يقول شيخنا وأستاذنا الفاضل:فإذا كانت تلك الرسالة في أي حضارة إنسانية فهي حضارة إسلامية. كما أن التاريخ كتب و سيكتب لهذه الرسالة الوصول إلى الإنسانية جمعاء و لهذا وجب توخي الحذر من ذوبان الحضارة الإسلامية في الحضارة الغربية و إلا سيكون الدمار و الشقاء.فالحضارة الإسلامية موكول أمرها إلى النص الشرعي المحفوظ و الإنسان الذي حمل الأمانة التي سيسأل عنها أمام الحق سبحانه و تعالى.                                            
إن الإسلام لايتحمل مسؤولية تخلف الأفراد و الجماعات و شقائهم بخلاف الكنيسة التي حاربها الغربيون. كما أن الإسلام لايتأثر بواقع فرد أو جماعة أو جيل حتى يكون وجود الإنسان صحيحا غير منحرف ولا خاطئ. فتأسيس حضارة إسلامية جديدة يكون برجوعنا إلى التوابث و المقومات الحضارية الإسلامية ليعيش الإنسان على صواب "ليعبد الله في أي مكون من مكوناته و إلى الأبد" كما يقول شيخنا الفاضل المحترم. 
	"ياأيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر و أنثى و جعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم" الحجرات 13. 
و شيخنا عالم ناقد، حر التفكير،جعل الحجة دائما دليله و نبراسه فقد فصل الكتاب في شكل ممنهج بديع في إحدى عشر فصلا. كان لكل فصل عنوانا عريضا يحتوي على نقاط تشير إلى الغرض المقصود.  
الفصل الأول:  مفهوم (الفكر الإسلامي) و مواجهة الحضارة الغربية،و فيه ست محاور: 
	حداثة  المصطلح وكيف هو حديث، حديث على مستوى الاصطلاح، حديث على مستوى نقد النضرة التاريخية للفكر الإسلامي، حديت على مستوى المكونات /الخصائص ثم مصادر الفكر الإسلامي:أ: الأصول-ب:المكتوب ج:الواقع.
الفصل الثاني: في الكيفية التي يواجه و يتواجه  بها الفكر الإسلامي مع الحضارة الغربية.          تواجه و مواجه، حضارة غربية أم حضارات،حول مصطلح (شرق)و(غرب)،مواقف سلبية تجاه الحضارات.
الفصل الثالث: في تقديم ازدهار الحضارات الأوربية من الناحية الموضوعية:   الصراع بين القديم و الجديد، العقلانية، الحركات الإنسانية و المذهبية و فيها:
أ:الوجودية، ب:النزعة القومية،ج:المار  سية، د:الفردية.
الفصل الرابع: في قضايا منهجية حول مسألة الصراع الحضاري.
	حول تصنيف الاتجاهات الإصلاحية في مسألة الحضارة المتكلمون في الحضارات (نضرة تصنيفية) ثم نضرات حول مشكل (الفهم) الحضاري.
الفصل الخامس: في أسس نهضة أوربا.
و تشمل عامل الفكر المسيحي أو الإصلاح الديني،أنواع البروتستانتية،ع  امل الفكر اليوناني و الروماني، عامل التجارة و الرحلات والعلوم الطبيعية،و عامل الثورة الفرنسية.
الفصل السادس: في الموازنة بين قوة العالم الإسلامي و قوة العالم الغربي...في طريق تحقيق النهضة الحضارية.
	و فيه  و ضعية العالم الإسلامي و أوربا فيما بين العصور الوسطى و مصطلح العصر الحديث...،الكشف عن بعض جوانب الحضارة الإسلامية في القرن السادس عشر،سنوات ذات دلالة في مجريات الصراع الحضاري،تفسيرات في سبب تفوق الحضارة الغربية و كذلك تفسيرات في سبب تدهور الحضارة الإسلامية.
الفصل السابع: في معيار الحضارة الإسلامية و الحضارات الأجنبية.
يحدثنا عن صورة الحضارة الإسلامية و الحضارات الأجنبية، الحضارة الإسلامية :مفهومها،مراحله  ،مكوناتها. حول ما هو(وسيط) و ما هو (حديث) و ما هو (معاصر) في تاريخ الحضارات، ثم خاصية (التسامح) بين التصورات الغربية و فيه:
أ*-	الإسلام دين التسامح.  ب - : الحضارة الإسلامية و التسامح. ج - : الحضارة الغربية و التسامح.  د- : دلالة التسامح من خلال الثقافة.
الفصل الثامن: في خصائص الحضارة الإسلامية و الحضارات الأجنبية.
و فيه تحليلات و تصورات و هي كالتالي :
(الطبيعة) و (الفطرة) خاصيتان متضادتان بين حالة الحضارة الإسلامية و حالة الحضارة الأجنبية...(الترب  ية) بين الإسلام و التصورات الغربية و فيها:
أ : مدلول( التربية) في التصور الإسلامي،ب :فلسفة( التربية)في التصور الإسلامي،مدلول (التربية) في التصور الغربي الليبرالي،مدلول  ( التربية) في التصور الاشتراكي الشيوعي و فيه كذلك : 
أ : التربية في التصور الماركسي اللينيني (الاشتراكية الشيوعية)				ب : المنضمات الاشتراكية التربوية							ج : الأساليب الاشتراكية التربوية								د : أقسام التربية من المنظور الشيعي							ه : مفاهيم تربوية : الأخلاق...الروح								ثم خلاصات في نقط.
الفصل التاسع: في مقومات الحضارة الإسلامية و الحضارات الأجنبية.					و يعطينا فيه مفهوم الإسلام في نص القرآن الكريم:						عرض و تحليل و استنتاج،مفهوم (الإنسان) بين كيان الحضارة الإسلامية و كيان الحضارات الغربية.ثم التعريف ب روني دو بور إنسانية الإنسان.
الفصل العاشر: في قضايا نظرية حضارية مهمة.							ويتكلم عن الحضارة و ضرورة الدين و العلم و الفكر العلمي و صلتهما بالقيم.
الفصل الحادي عشر: وفيه يعطينا الأستاذ الفاضل مجموعة من الكتب المنتخبة حول الموضوع (الفكر الإسلامي و الحضارة الغربية).

مراد جكون : حصريا كتاب الفكر الإسلامي المعاصر دراسة قي التدافع الحضاري .pdf
وهذا هو رابط التحميل :
 http://www.mediafire.com/?ud64dk8xncsqtnq
      أو
 www.4shared.com/folder/hPnqWEpQ/_online.html

----------


## مراد جكون

....

----------


## عبد الفتاح الزويني

* نظرة حول آخر إصدارات الدكتور محمد خروبات  : علم الموازنة عند المحدثين : أبو حاتم الرازي أنموذجا تنظيرا و تحليلا 
بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم ،والحمد لله رب العالمين،والصلا  ة و السلام على مولانا رسول الله و على آله و أصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين .أما بعد: لا جرم أن الشريعة الغراء ، قد أوتيت من المزايا والمحاسن ما جعلها تحتل مكان الصدارة بين سائر القوانين الأخرى ذات الوضع البشري ؛ فقد جمعت وألمت ، واستقصت وأحاطت ، وأشفت الغليل وأراحت . فأما كونها قد جمعت وألمت ؛ فلأن الناظر فيها والمتأمل في أحكامها يرى أنها قد جمعت كل الحلول المناسبة لمختلف القضايا والإشكالات ضمن قواعد كلية عامة ، وأما كونها قد استقصت وأحاطت فلأنها قد استقرأت جميع الجزئيات المندرجة ضمن تلك الكليات العامة ، وأما كونها قد أشفت الغليل وأراحت ؛ فلأن المتمسك بها والمنقاد لأحكامها عن اعتقادٍ والتزام دون تحايل أو تلاعب يجد من الراحة من الاطمئنان ما لا يجده من المتمسك بغيرها من القوانين الأخرى .ولكي تبقى الشريعة السمحة على المحجة البيضاء ، ليلها كنهارها ؛ قيد الله لها علماء أجلاء ليزيلوا عنها كيد الكائدين ،وباطل المبطلين. و هذا الكتاب المتميز الذي بين أيديناـ علم الموازنة عند المحدثين : أبو حاتم الرازي أنموذجا – تنظيرا وتحليلا ـ يندرج ضمن تجليات هذا الاعتبار ، و هو مما جادت به قريحة ملهمه فضيلة الدكتور محمد خروبات، الذي يمكن القول بأنه يعد بحق من المؤلفات الحديثية المعاصرة التي تشرئب الأعناق لاستشرافها، وتتوق النفوس لها ، وتكتحل العيون برؤيتها ،كلما دققت فيه النظر إلا و زادك علما عن جهود مظفرة للشيخ الحافظ أبي حاتم الرازي الفارسي الأصبهاني في خدمة السنة النبوية الشريفة .
فهو كتاب نال السبق في التأليف والإيجاد، إذ انفرد بمشروع جديد في الكشف عن ضوابط "علم الموازنة" و قانونها العام عند المحدثين ، ليميط اللثام و يكشف الستار عن الأليات المنهجية لهذا العلم القديم الجديد التي ضل مطمورا بين ثنايا تراث المحدثين عامة ، وتراث الحافظ أبي حاتم الرازي خاصة .
و العمل الذي قام به أستاذنا الفاضل هو في عمومه حصاد سنوات من المتابعة العلمية و المنهجية لبعث تراث خادم السنة النبوية الشريفة الحافظ أبي حاتم الرازي الفارسي الأصبهاني ، أبلى فيها باعثه البلاء الحسن ، والجدير بالذكر في مثل هذا الصدد ؛ أنه إن اشتهر كثيرا ذكر أبي حنيفة مقرونا بذكر أبي يوسف و محمد ، كالتصاق الحاجب بالعين ؛ يمكن القول أن الأمر غدا كذلك مع الحافظ أبي حاتم الرازي وباعثه ووارث سره فضيلة الدكتور محمد خروبات الذي صاحبه على مدى عقدين من الزمن ،فجمع و ألم ،واستقصى و أحاط ، وأشفى الغليل و أراح ،وفي الختام نتمنى له مزيدا من التوفيق و السداد وما ذلك على الله بعزيز هو نعم المولى و نعم النصير و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله .*

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

